# 4x4 Barrel



## Hyperbolics (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's a 4x4 Barrel I made:




Let me know what you think!


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 13, 2017)

Great mod 

I did a 4x4 barrel a little while back. I found the best way to manually sand it to get it smooth is to put your sandpaper on top of a thick towel. The extra give in the towel allows you to get a smoother feel.


----------



## Hyperbolics (Feb 13, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Great mod
> 
> I did a 4x4 barrel a little while back. I found the best way to manually sand it to get it smooth is to put your sandpaper on top of a thick towel. The extra give in the towel allows you to get a smoother feel.
> 
> View attachment 7479 View attachment 7480


Ooh, thanks for the tip. 
In this mod, though, I think the reason that it's so rough is because i cut too far in to start with. I've made a 5x5 and 7x7 barrel as well, and I had to cut pretty far in to make it a good barrel shape. I assumed it would be the same with the 4x4, but it seems it isn't. I tried to extend the corners back out, which helped a little, but its not as good as I had hoped. Anyway, at least I learnt something from this mod!


----------

